# MACARON SHELL RECIPE (ITALIAN MERINGUE METHOD)



## chefjoeyprats

Hello Everyone!

I would like to share my recipe for perfect Macaron Shells using the Italian Meringue Method. Enjoy!

*MACARON SHELLS USING THE ITALIAN MERINGUE METHOD*

*AN EXCERPT FROM THE BOOK "MACARON MASTERCLASS" BY JOEY E. PRATS*

*FORMULA *

*YIELD: MAKES 120 MACARON SHELLS (4.5 CM DIAMETER), GOOD FOR 60 MACARONS*


*INGREDIENTS*

*SPECIFICATION*

*WEIGHT*

*BAKER'S %*

*TRUE %*

ALMOND MEAL

BLANCHED

250 GRAMS

100.00 %

24.39 %

CONFECTIONER'S SUGAR

10 X 

250 GRAMS

100.00 %

24.39 %

EGG WHITES 1

AGED 5 DAYS¹

100 GRAMS

 40.00 %

 9.76 %

CASTER SUGAR

N/A

250 GRAMS

100.00 %

24.39 %

DISTILLED WATER

N/A

 75 GRAMS

 30.00 %²

 7.31 %

EGG WHITES 2

AGED 5 TO 7 DAYS

100 GRAMS

 40.00 %

 9.76 %

FOOD COLORING

SOFT GEL PASTE

AS NEEDED

N/A

N/A

*BATCH TOTALS*

*1,025 GRAMS*

*410.00 %*

*100.00 %*
 
*NOTES ON THE FORMULA*

· ALL INGREDIENTS AT 20 DEGREES CELSIUS (ROOM TEMPERATURE) UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED

· GROUND ALMONDS AT 100.00 % (BAKER'S %)

· FORMULA WAS TESTED AT A RELATIVE HUMIDITY RANGE OF 35 % TO 45 %

¹ TO AGE THE EGG WHITES, PLACE THEM IN A CLEAN AND SANITIZED CONTAINER; COVER WITH CLING WRAP. PUNCH SEVERAL HOLES THROUGH THE CLING WRAP. REFRIGERATE THE EGG WHITES FOR 5 DAYS. THIS PROCESS ALLOWS SOME OF THE EGG WHITES' WATER CONTENT TO EVAPORATE, THEREBY PRODUCING A MORE "CONCENTRATED" FORM OF EGG WHITES VIS-À-VIS ITS PROTEIN CONTENT. IT ALSO RELAXES THE COILED PROTEINS IN THE ALBUMEN, WHICH CONSEQUENTLY PRODUCES A MORE STABLE MERINGUE, AND ELIMINATES THE NEED TO ADD AN ACID SUCH AS CREAM OF TARTAR, TO BRING ABOUT THE SAME EFFECT.

² THE WEIGHT (AND BAKER'S %) OF DISTILLED WATER IS BASED ON THE QUANTITY OF CASTER SUGAR. WHEN PREPARING SUPERSATURATED SUGAR SOLUTIONS SUCH AS SYRUP FOR ITALIAN MERINGUE, ADDING THE SUGAR IN WATER 30 % ITS WEIGHT ENSURES THAT ALL THE CRYSTALS DISSOLVE COMPLETELY, PREVENTING THE OCCURRENCE OF INVERSION OR RECRYSTALLIZATION DURING THE COOKING PROCESS. 

*PROCEDURE*

1. *PREPARE THE TANT-POUR-TANT. *COMBINE THE ALMOND MEAL AND CONFECTIONER'S SUGAR IN THE BOWL OF A FOOD PROCESSOR WITH THE METAL BLADE ATTACHED. PROCESS FOR 3 MINUTES. TRANSFER TO A CLEAN AND SANITIZED STAINLESS STEEL BOWL.

2. *MAKE THE ALMOND PASTE. *ADD THE EGG WHITES 1 TO THE TANT-POUR-TANT AND MIX WELL, CREATING A HOMOGENOUS PASTE. SET ASIDE.

3. *PREPARE THE SUGAR SYRUP FOR THE ITALIAN MERINGUE. *COMBINE THE CASTER SUGAR AND DISTILLED WATER IN A SAUCEPAN. PLACE OVER MEDIUM HEAT AND BRING TO A BOIL. AS YOU COOK THE SUGAR SYRUP, WASH DOWN THE SIDES OF THE SAUCEPAN WITH A PASTRY BRUSH DIPPED IN WATER. DO NOT LET THE BRUSH TOUCH THE SYRUP; RATHER, LET WATER FROM THE BRUSH RUN DOWN THE SIDES OF THE SAUCEPAN. THIS REMOVES CRYSTALS THAT MAY "SEED" THE WHOLE BATCH AND CAUSE RECRYSTALLIZATION. AT NO POINT DURING THE COOKING PROCESS IS THE SUGAR SYRUP TO BE STIRRED. 

THE GOAL IS TO COOK THE SYRUP TO 118°C. AS SOON AS THE SUGAR THERMOMETER REACHES 115°C, BEGIN THE NEXT STEP…THE WHIPPING OF THE EGG WHITES FOR THE ITALIAN MERINGUE.

4. *WHIP THE EGG WHITES FOR THE ITALIAN MERINGUE: *PLACE THE EGG WHITES 2 IN A MIXER BOWL. USING THE WIRE WHIP ATTACHMENT, WHIP EGG WHITES ON MEDIUM SPEED (SPEED 6 ON A KITCHENAID) TO SOFT PEAK STAGE. AS SOON AS THE SUGAR SYRUP REACHES 118°C, REMOVE THE SAUCEPAN FROM THE HEAT AND POUR THE SYRUP IN A THIN, STEADY STREAM INTO THE WHIPPING EGG WHITES. IT IS CRUCIAL THAT THE EGG WHITES DO NOT GO BEYOND THE SOFT PEAK STAGE WHEN THE SYRUP IS ADDED TO IT, LEST YOU END UP WITH AN ITALIAN MERINGUE SO STIFF THAT IT BECOMES DIFFICULT TO INCORPORATE IT PROPERLY WITH THE ALMOND PASTE DURING THE MACARONAGE STAGE. 

CONTINUE WHIPPING THE ITALIAN MERINGUE ON MEDIUM SPEED UNTIL THE TEMPERATURE DROPS TO 50°C. IF FOOD COLORING IS TO BE USED, ADD IT AT THIS STAGE.

5. *THE MACARONAGE: *THE MACARONAGE IS SIMPLY PUT, THE PROCESS OF INCORPORATING THE ITALIAN MERINGUE INTO THE ALMOND PASTE. THIS IS WITHOUT DOUBT, THE MOST DIFFICULT STEP IN MACARON MAKING AS IT WILL RELY ON YOUR JUDGEMENT IN DETERMINING THE CORRECT CONSISTENCY OF THE MACARON SHELL BATTER. UNDERFOLDING AND OVERFOLDING WILL BOTH PRODUCE UNDESIRABLE RESULTS.

BEGIN THE MACARONAGE BY GENTLY INCORPORATING THE ITALIAN MERINGUE INTO THE ALMOND PASTE. ONCE INCORPORATED, WORK THE BATTER A LITTLE MORE BRISKLY BY FOLDING AND "SCRATCHING" THE SURFACE UNTIL THE CORRECT CONSISTENCY IS ACHIEVED. WHEN THE BATTER IS JUST STARTING TO TURN GLOSSY, IT IS AT THE RIGHT STAGE FOR PIPING. THE BATTER SHOULD FLOW IN VERY THICK RIBBONS WHEN THE SPATULA IS LIFTED. OTHERS DESCRIBE THE BATTER AS BEING LIKE "MOLTEN LAVA."

6. *PIPE THE MACARON SHELLS: *LINE FIVE (5) HALF-SIZE SHEET PANS (46 CM X 33 CM) WITH THE ATTACHED MACARON TEMPLATES³, LAYING TWO SHEETS SIDE BY SIDE ON EACH SHEET PAN. COVER TEMPLATES WITH NON-STICK BAKING PAPER.

FILL A LARGE PASTRY BAG FITTED WITH PASTRY TIP #804 (ROUND TIP, 1 CM DIAMETER) WITH THE MACARON SHELL BATTER. PIPE THE BATTER ONTO PREPARED SHEET PANS INTO 3.5-CM DISCS. THIS IS MADE EASY BY THE TEMPLATES. EACH CIRCLE ON THE TEMPLATE IS COMPOSED OF TWO CONCENTRIC CIRCLES. THE INNER CIRCLE MEASURES 3.5 CM, AND THE OUTER CIRCLE MEASURES 4.5 CM. PIPE THE BATTER WITHIN THE INNER CIRCLES. IF YOUR BATTER IS AT THE CORRECT CONSISTENCY, IT SHOULD SPREAD OUT SLIGHTLY WITHOUT REACHING THE OUTER CIRCLE. ONCE YOU'RE DONE PIPING, TAP EACH SHEET PAN UNTIL THE MACARON SHELLS SPREAD TO REACH THE OUTER CIRCLES. YOU NOW HAVE UNIFORMLY-SIZED MACARONS, EACH MEASURING 4.5 CM IN DIAMETER.

ALLOW THE MACARON SHELLS TO SIT FOR 30 MINUTES (THE SITTING TIME HIGHLY DEPENDS ON THE ROOM'S HUMIDITY) UNTIL THE SURFACE FEELS DRY TO THE TOUCH. MEANWHILE, PREHEAT THE OVEN TO THE FOLLOWING TEMPERATURE:

· CONVENTIONAL / DECK OVEN : 180°C

· CONVECTION OVEN: 160°C

7. *BAKE THE MACARON SHELLS: *BAKE THE MACARON SHELLS FOR APPROXIMATELY 12 TO 14 MINUTES, DEPENDING ON THE TYPE OF OVEN YOU ARE USING. THE MACARON SHELLS SHOULD NOT CHANGE COLOR DURING THE BAKING PROCESS. 

COOL THE MACARON SHELLS ON THE SHEET PANS. CAREFULLY REMOVE THE SHELLS FROM THE BAKING PAPER. THE SHELLS ARE NOW READY TO BE FILLED.

³ WHEN PRINTING OUT THE MACARON TEMPLATES, BE SURE TO USE A4 SIZE PAPER, AND THAT PRINTER PAPER SETTING IS PROGRAMMED TO PRINT ON A4 SIZE PAPER. THIS ENSURES THAT THE CIRCLES ON THE TEMPLATE MEASURE EXACTLY 3.5 CM FOR THE INNER CIRCLES AND 4.5 CM FOR THE OUTER CIRCLES.





  








52071_10151088112106309_1670848974_o.jpg




__
chefjoeyprats


__
Mar 18, 2013


__
freshware-30-cavity-silicone-macaron-pan
lekue-macaron-mat
macarons












  








271245_10151097739741309_615222460_o.jpg




__
chefjoeyprats


__
Mar 18, 2013


__
freshware-30-cavity-silicone-macaron-pan
lekue-macaron-mat
macarons








IF YOU ENCOUNTER PROBLEMS OR IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE ME. HAPPY BAKING!

Joey Prats

Patissier

Joey Prats Signature Desserts

Manila, Philippines


----------



## pastrycake

image.jpg




__
pastrycake


__
Mar 27, 2013


__
lekue-macaron-mat
macarons
macarons-authentic-french-cookie-recipes-from-the-macaron-cafe







Nice to hear from you again.. I just made another attempt at macarons with joy of cooking recipe. I noticed the bottom batch closer to bottom of oven had cracked tops. Also i had a hard time peeling them off the parchment paper. Should i let it cooled completely or bake them longer?


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Yes, I've been hiding in a "bat cave" the past few months creating and perfecting several recipes, but mainly the macarons. Sounds like you have too much bottom heat. I suggest double panning the tray on the lower shelf of your oven. Macarons are the most moody cookies I have ever encountered, but with practice and a good recipe, you'll be an expert in no time. the recipe I posted here uses the Italian meringue approach...a little more tedious than the French Meringue method, but yields more consistent results. Let me know how I can help you. I'm just a message, email, or Facebook comment away. Best regards!


----------



## chefjoeyprats

For the custom macaron template, please email me with the words 'MACARON TEMPLATE" on the subject bar and I shall send you the PDF file.


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Here are some photos of macarons I made using the recipe above. I also sell these macarons which I produce from my home-based bakeshop.




  








44894_10151184870836309_1910252235_n.jpg




__
chefjoeyprats


__
Apr 3, 2013


__
freshware-30-cavity-silicone-macaron-pan
lekue-macaron-mat
macarons












  








906822_10151378580576309_464274797_o.jpg




__
chefjoeyprats


__
Apr 3, 2013


__
freshware-30-cavity-silicone-macaron-pan
lekue-macaron-mat
macarons


----------



## mcakes

Hi there! your macarons are gorgeous! Ive attended macaron making classes but am not getting the results like yours. Theyre either lopsided, under cooked, major air pockets. Its been a frustrating road! I have tossed many macarons, Im talking in the hundreds because theyre not to my standard. What am I doing wrong. The chef who taught me gave me a very similar recipe as yours except, 225g sugar with 55 water, 160g of egg whites verses your 200. tpt is the same, 250/250. Can you give me any suggestions? Thank You so much!


----------



## pollopicu

I had these in France last Fall at Gerard Mulot's, and they were so delicious! I brought some back for my pet-sitter. She too fell in love with them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Hello mcakes,

Don't despair! I shall do everything in my humble power to help you in your quest for the perfect macaron. What chefs don't usually reveal about macarons using the Italian meringue method are the following:

There really is only one universal formula in terms of the almond - powdered sugar - granulated sugar ratio. It is 1 : 1 : 1.
The only variable is the egg white content. It can go as low as 60 % the weight of the almonds to as high as 90 % the weight of the almonds.
A formula with a low egg white content (60 % to 70 %) results in a very crumbly finished product that stales quickly. the macarons may look fantastic but it is the eating quality and shelf life that is compromised. The only advantage of a low egg white content is that it allows the macarons to be baked without the drying process since there is very little moisture in the batch. But this hardly makes up for the inferior outcome.

A formula with a medium egg white content (71 % to 80 %) produces, in my opinion, the perfect consistency of the finished product....with a thin, egg shell-like crust and a really chewy interior.

A formula with a high egg white content (81 % to 90 %) produces too soft a final product. Once the shells absorb moisture from the filling, they turn almost soggy, which destroys the eating experience.

Looking at your formula, I can see that your egg whites are at 64 %, which is quite low.

However, egg white content is not the only basis for a successful macaron. The procedure has a lot to do with it. Here are some pointers.

Always use aged egg whites. In my experience, I used to get the lopsided macarons back in the days when I used fresh egg whites. My post above has the procedure for ageing egg whites.
Always cook the syrup to 118 degrees Celsius. Cooking at a lower temperature does not stabilize the meringue enough.
After adding the syrup to the egg whites, cool the meringue to 50 degrees Celsius. Never cool it completely. There is a reason for this. Folding the very warm meringue to the TPT does something to the powdered sugar's crystalline structure. It allows the piped macarons to form really nice thin skins that dry up fast and produce magnificent feet. Professional chefs here in Manila always compliment me for my macarons' high feet. A simple way to illustrate this principle is in a simple doughnut glaze recipe. Try making doughnut glaze (powdered sugar and water) using room temperature water and warm water. You will see that the warm water formula produces a better glaze...firm on the outside but nice and soft inside. Same is true when making fondant glaze for Eclairs.
In the macaronage step, agitate the mixture just until it forms a nice thick ribbon when you lift your spatula. In my observation, a lot of chefs over-agitate their macaronage to get to that "LAVA" consistency.
Bake your macarons at 180 degrees Celsius (conventional oven) or 165 degrees Celsius (convection oven). This might be a little high compared to most recipes out there but your need a hot oven to make your macarons literally jump up and form those coveted feet.
I wish I could do a demonstration for you to help you visualize everything I just said. I invite you to check my facebook page from time to time for updates on macaron techniques. Just search JOEY PRATS SIGNATURE DESSERTS.

I hop I was able to shed some light on your dillema. If you have any more questions, just let me know.

Sincerely,

Joey


----------



## mcakes

Chef Joey!!! This is absolutely great advice! Thank you so much for taking the time to show me the correct way in making italian macarons. You're amazing!!!

I typically age my whites for at least 3 days but will try 5 like you mentioned. I will also try using egg content of 71-80% and see if this percentage will work. I believe I am over agitating the macaronage step. Possibly, too much folding may be causing the air pockets. I am somewhat fearful in baking the macarons at 180 c but will try this step. I am baking the macarons with your added expertise! Wish me luck!

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## mcakes

Joey! I was able to make roughly 100 macarons with your amazing recipe! Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and experiences!!! They came out almost perfect! I believe my candy thermometer was off towards the end which ultimately ruined a few batches. But Im thrilled to know macarons are possible now!!! 

Thank you!!!!

Rita


----------



## jykdaily

Thank you so much for such a wonderful explanation  of making macaron. I just have a one question, when making chocolate macaron using this recipe, how much of coco powder do you need to use as well as how much almond flour do you have to take out?


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Hello jykdaily!

To be honest, I don't add cocoa powder to my chocolate macarons. I simply color the shells a deep brown like the photo above. The reason I don't like adding cocoa powder to my shells is that I feel the mild chocolate flavor you get is not enough to justify the change in texture. In all my tests, I find that adding cocoa powder produces slightly drier shells that are slightly denser and heavier than shells with no cocoa powder. This also translates to shells that are crumbly, especially after a few days. For my bestselling Ultimate Chocolate Macarons, I focus on the filling to give my customers a sensational and intense chocolate experience. It's so funny because when I ask them how the shells taste like, 10 out of 10 says they're very chocolatey! I guess it's a psychological response given there's no cocoa in the shells. But I believe the intense flavor of the chocolate ganache filling carries over to the shells. Here's a quick trick to intensify your chocolate ganache filling: Use dark chocolate couverture that is between 65 to 72% cocoa content, and add 10 grams (2-1/2 tablespoons) of instant coffee powder for every 1 kg (2.2 lbs) of chocolate used (dissolve the coffee in the cream when making your ganache). The coffee will not be prominent but will accentuate and intensify the chocolate experience. Happy baking!!!

Joey


----------



## jykdaily

Thank you so much for your explanation! I can't wait to try your recipe. There are so many different kinds of recipes out there, but nobody so far explained their recipes as clear as yours.

I will let you know how the macarons turn out. Again, thank you.

Sincerely,

JiYoung


----------



## twinkle stars

Hi, I halfed the recipe due to the quantity,, and followed the rest of the instructions.  I find it hard during the part where I have to watch the temperature then start on beating the egg white.

I also found the sugar syrup settled somewhat at the bottom of the egg white bowl, and hard to beat.   I waited about an hour almost to dry the macarons,, then baked at 325.

The look is ok, round, smooth, have feet, but not as high as the pictures and are some what hollow and crunchy.

What did i do wrong and improve on?

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## twinkle stars

One more thing, the egg white didn't quite reach the stiff peak, it's like smooth lava like.  I think it has to do with the temperature of the sugar syrup, the timing in starting to beat the egg white, than adding the syrup.


----------



## amarizah

Hi chef, 
Thank you for sharing the recipe with us. I have tried making macs so many times but failed and tried recipe in macs recipe books. I experienced macs with wrinkly surface after baking. I am not sure why. Would you be able to explain what I did wrong. When baking the macs, which rack should i put the tray?. I am using ariston home oven where tray 14" tray can fit in. I didnot aged the white eggs and didnot add the white egg into almond. I am using a different recipe. What is the purpose of them both?After reading above, I stirred my sugar syrup while waiting it to reach the temp. 

FYI, I have successfully making macs using french method but i think there arent stable. Sometimes, i have also failed macs day using this method. And that is why I want to try italian method. Grateful for your help. Thank you.

Regards, 
Amarizah


----------



## phauzy28

Hi chef,
Your explanation is awesome. Thank you. i'll be trying this next week

My only doubt is in which part or level of my conventional oven should I put the macarons (Highest, middle or in the lowest ) ? Thank you


----------



## abefroman

Those look EXACTLY like how I want mine to come out.

BTW, I order macarroons today at a famous chain bakery near by my house and they were WAY worse than my failed macarroon recipe.


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Hello everyone! It is difficult for me to diagnose and correct the individual problems you are experiencing without me seeing how you guys are executing your macaron recipes. What I can do is prepare a video for all of you to watch so you can see exactly how I do my macs. To be honest, 2 years ago I could not even make macarons, but I developed and obsession to create the perfect macaron and after many sleepless nights and countless kilograms of almonds, I have perfected the technique. In fact, a lot of the hotels here have hired my services to train their staff on the production of macarons. Please be patient as I prepare the video. Meanwhile, I strongly suggest to give the French Meringue method a try. To get the recipe, please email me at [email protected]. It is more basic compared to the Italian Meringue method and yield gorgeous macs woth high feet. Thank you all for your passion!

Joey


----------



## abefroman

Awesome!! That video sounds really cool!


----------



## rachenall

Hi there! I am so glad to have found this thread. I have made macarons over the course of a year, and have produced all different results. Recently, I have mastered the meringue, mixing, piping and have beautiful, chewy, soft macarons with perfect feet. EXCEPT, they have very soft and delicate shells. I have tried everything to get the egg shell crust, but I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I have tried 6 different recipes, and I have the same results. I've tried oven temperatures from 280 all the way to 375. I've tried parchment, silpat, double stacked cookie sheets and single cookie sheets. I'm going banana's and my husband has umm gained a lot of weight from all the macarons I have been making. Don't get me wrong, they are still delicious and do not go to waste, but it drives me banana's I can't get them 'perfect'. I even took a macaron class because I was desperate to figure out what I was doing wrong,  but not to discredit the chef, he wasn't exactly an expert. When the class broke into teams, I may or may not have steam rolled my team and did the whole thing. Wouldn't you know, beautifully perfect macaron. I could have cried! I went home, immediately tried to repeat, and same result as always. Thin shell. My husband describes a "true" macaron as looking very matte and mine are a little transparent. If that makes sense. I would appreciate any help!


----------



## flipflopgirl

That would make me a bit crazy too.


I get it about the domes...too fragile and the cookie is impossible to fill without crushing.


Are you using all the same brands as the class provided?


If so I would point to the only variable which is your oven.


You said you played with the temps but do you have thermometers in there?


I have 3 scattered about.


There may be hot spots or even dead spots.


Is the heat coming from a bottom or a top source?



mimi



Are you aging your whites?


Important step...relaxes the protein chains....



m.


----------



## rachenall

Thanks for the reply! I did recently purchase an oven thermometer. I always suspected my oven ran hot, and I was right. It's 30 degree's too hot.

I made another batch last night. I paid careful attention to my meringue and macaronage. I watched a couple youtube videos and read a few blogs that showed properly mixed macaron, just to be sure I was not over mixing. I whip my merinque to firm, glossy peaks. I've read conflicting recipes on what stage to take the meringue. I think I take mine just shy of "bird peak". But if you held the bowl upside down, the meringue won't fall out. It clumps beautifully in the whisk.

I preheated the oven for an hour. The temperature on the stove was 265 but the thermometer (which I moved to 3 places) was 300. At least it is consistently too hot! I baked the first batch on a single tray for 15 minutes, and they had a fragile shell and slightly hollow. Next batch was a double tray for 18 minutes, the exactly same result except these started to brown. The third batch was a double tray with the oven door propped open with a wooden spoon (this was my first attempt at this technique) and they were completely hollow, the filling didn't even rise.

I took pictures of the first batch. I crushed the top of the shell with my fingers to show how delicate it is. I'm absolutely perplexed. I can't even get a firm shell with hollows! What am I doing wrong??





  








macaron2.jpg




__
rachenall


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








macaron.jpg




__
rachenall


__
Feb 3, 2014








Here is my recipe...

125g almond meal (i've previously used blanched slivered almonds and ground them myself. the last several attempts, including this one, I used Bob's Red Mill almond meal)

225g powdered sugar

28g sugar

100g egg whites

For this attempt my egg whites were aged 3 days, I used less powdered sugar (200g) and used more sugar (40g) to see if the extra sugar would give me a more stabile meringue and the less powdered sugar would help it in some way. This was just based on cross referencing multiple recipes.

I'm beginning to wonder if it is in fact my oven. The heat source seems to be from the bottom only.

Thanks!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Try adding a bit of meringue powder halfway thru the egg whipping stage.
I have never tried it but I know more than a few bakers that swear by it.
No clue what amt....maybe a half tsp?

Crossing my fingers,
mimi


----------



## ann shyr

Hello Chef,

Would you please email me the macaron template when you have a minute?

Do you have one for small and large macaron?

If you do,may I have both?

BTW, thank you for your post on macaron, it is very clear and detailed. Will try to make them next week (got to age the eggs, right?).

Thank you very much and have a great weekend

Ann


----------



## mjss

Thank you for your kind heart sharing your recipe!

I have hard time to make pure red color macaron shells. Which food colors I should combine to make really red? Since the meringue is always white, making strong colors is quite challenging for me!

I deeply appreciate your help!

Have a great day!

Warm regards,

Sam


----------



## flipflopgirl

IMO heavily saturated artificial colors leave a bitter aftertaste (esp red and black).
But...I can get a deeper red by adding freeze dried strawberry powder (mix in with the almond flour and 10X when grinding) then a few drops of a " no taste" red gel color at the end of the meringue stage with the flavoring.
There ya"ll have my last best secret tip.
Enjoy!

mimi


----------



## sugarqueen

Hi, I've made successful French macarons before and this is my second attempt at Italian macarons. On both occasions, the egg whites refused to stiffen after pouring in the syrup  The only thing I did differently from the recipe was to use a hand mixer instead of a stand mixer....any idea what went wrong?


----------



## barbthebaker

please send me the macaroon template

[email protected]


----------



## flipflopgirl

Y


sugarqueen said:


> Hi, I've made successful French macarons before and this is my second attempt at Italian macarons. On both occasions, the egg whites refused to stiffen after pouring in the syrup  The only thing I did differently from the recipe was to use a hand mixer instead of a stand mixer....any idea what went wrong?


Was the power of your hand mixer strong enough to achieve the stiff and shiny peak stage?
If not you may want to invest in one of the heavy duty stand mixers.
I use the KA 600 at home and find it adequate for just about anything I throw at it.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Barb.... there are a ridiculous number of templates to choose from if you type into your search engine.
All sizes and shapes and numbers per sheet.
Of course you will need to take one of those and make your own "custom" template that will fit whatever size sheets you use.
Mine are traced with a sharpie marker on cardboard (ink sinks in and dries without danger of bleeding).
The black one is really easy to see thru parchment paper.

mimi


----------



## tracey tracy

Hi Chef Joey,

I have just made my very first batch of Italian macarons.





  








997.jpg




__
tracey tracy


__
Jul 28, 2014








My question is why the structure of the feet are different. The ones on the left bulges out instead of rising upright (like those on the right).

I piped all the batter in one go and left them out to dry but baked the ones on the right first (i.e. first piped, first bake)

They were all baked at 145 degree Celsius for 13 minutes.

Could they reason be that the shells on the left were "left out too long"? Appreciate your advice.

Thank you and regards, Tracey


----------



## thymetobake

Your macarons look delicious! The specific instructions and detailed advice really came in handy./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Would you recommend adding the seeds scraped from a fresh vanilla bean to the macaron batter (not the filling); would this change the texture too much?


----------



## tracey tracy

Hi Thymetobake,

I have added both scraps from dried vanilla bean pods and vanilla bean powder into the macaron mixture/batter and the texture was not compromised.

From my experience, as long as the additions are dried (eg. freeze dried fruit powder, vinegar powder etc) the texture will

remain intact. However, do be very careful about adding wet ingredients such as fruit puree, as the chances of failure of the macaron cookie

baking properly is very high.

Hope that helps. Let me know how it turns out.

Regards, Tracey

P/s : I have baked a lot of macarons since my last posting in July 2014 (which btw, no one replied!).... sigh!





  








1545080_315441265306584_8520006583035776118_n.jpg




__
tracey tracy


__
Oct 14, 2014


----------



## tracey tracy

Hi Chef Joey,

May I know how to get in touch with your via Facebook?

I have been experimenting with a few macaron recipes and they inevitably produces different results.

Hence I would like to seek your assistance into the scientific reasons behind them.

I started baking macarons (very intensively I might add!) since end of July 2014 and is planning on going for a few

classes in Paris this December 2014. Is there any particular baking schools that you might recommend? I am particularly

interested in the making / piping of 3D character macarons.

Thanks,

Tracey

Attached are some photos of my work to-date.





  








10509722_303134406537270_5905114149849453642_n.jpg




__
tracey tracy


__
Oct 14, 2014












  








10351313_288833051300739_1073153865794349103_n.jpg




__
tracey tracy


__
Oct 14, 2014












  








10701985_305476539636390_5007041407253643186_n.jpg




__
tracey tracy


__
Oct 14, 2014


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Hi everyone!

Sorry for my late reply. I'll try to answer all your questions as soon as I can.


----------



## lam mai van

Hi Chef, thank you for sharing your recipe. I just wonder if this recipe and method work well for big batch. In our hotel, we always do roughly around 5 to 6 times of your recipe and we can never seem to produce consistent macarons, sometimes they turn up good, sometimes they don't. We never have any problem with smaller batch (around 1,2kg tpt) but we cannot afford to make small batches all the time due to the demand. We have been trying out different recipes and methods but nothing really works. So I just want to ask if you have used this recipe for big batches and if the method is still the same? Thank you.


----------



## abundance

Hello chef! Is there anyways which can help me to bake my macarons successfully because I live in Singapore and I heard the humidity affects the macaronage process


----------



## chefjoeyprats

Hi Tracey!

You can contact me via my Facebook page at...

www.facebook.com/joeypratsbakingschool

Regards,

Joey


----------



## belen35

Hi chef? Why are My shell macarons so fragile? They look almost transparent and greasy. Thsnk you


----------



## charlievw

Hi

I tried making macarons using the Italian meringue method (but a different recipe). I wanted to make two colors from one batch, so I made two half batches of the almond paste to which I added the color. I then made a full batch of the meringue and weighed it so that I could divide it exactly between in two before I folded it into each of the almond pastes. I first folded the green, transferred it to a piping bag and twisted the top to keep it closed, then I folded the pink and also transferred it to a piping bag. Then I cut off the tip of the first bag and piped them, and while they were resting I piped the pink ones. The green ones went into the oven and when I turned them halfway I got REALLY excited because they looked perfect! They had beautiful feet and perfect tops. But when I took them out of the oven when the time was done it looked like they fell flat. The feet became thin and bulged out at the sides. I thought it was because I turned them halfway so I decided not to do that with the pink ones, but they came out even worse. Very thin feet and the tops looked wrinkled (but not cracked). What could cause this?




  








Macarons1.jpg




__
charlievw


__
Aug 16, 2016


----------



## missanh2001

The shells are thin and fragile because you over macaronaged the batter. If you under macaronage it will cause hollow macarons..


----------



## flipflopgirl

Not bad for a first try Charlie!

In the future don't bother with separating the batter...you only run the risk of overworking it.

Make a separate batch for each color.

You can never have too many macs IMO.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

mimi


----------



## Babe

Hi I am researching for a macaron recipe that the sugar can be successfully replaced with Erythithol. I understand that the sugar gives the meringue structure and stability but there must be another ingredient that can support this without the sugar. I am trying to make this for a patient who is depending on the ketogenic diet to control her epilepsy. Thanks for any kind of suggestions or input. Best regards,


----------



## flipflopgirl

How sweet!
Sorry hadda go there .
I had no clue what you were talking about so went on a fact finding mission.
As per usual Pinterest had a recipe (did not open it as that site has a habit of sucking up huge amts of my time) so maybe there is hope for your friend.
The pix was not all that pretty but you sometimes you have to give to receive.
Luck.

mimi


----------



## awwburreee

Hey I've been running a macaron business for three years now and I can tell you exactly what you're doing wrong. You're losing too much of the air in the batter and after looking at your recipe it's from one of two things. First of all the amount of sugar adding into your Italian meringue is extremely low. Back down on your powdered sugar a little bit, like say around 30 g, and increase your sugar in your syrup by 30 g. This will add more strength to your meringue and by doing that it will be harder to lose air from the meringue. If you do that and it doesn't work then you're over folding your batter. The main problem people get into when they're trying to get a correct batter consistency is that because the batter needs to be used and piped quickly to prevent deflation they over fold accidentally when trying to get to the ribbon/lava stage. Typically what I do is stop when I think I'm almost there but before it's perfect. At that point I step away from my batter, go outside and smoke have a cigarette or something to kill a couple of minutes and then go back and see if my batter is making ribbons/lava. This short pause allows your batter to settle and for you to get a really good look at where you're better actually is in the folding process. Generally when I go back for my two minute break it's perfect. If you keep folding until it looks right you've probably gone just a tiny bit too far and that's why the tops of your shells are paper thin. Being able to correctly judge better done this is absolutely the most difficult part of this entire process. Don't waste your money on classes this is just something that comes from experience, the more you do it the easier it will get. In a class you're going to be using different products, different machines, different room temperature and humidity ect. All of these variables change when you're in your house with your room temperature and your oven and your equipment ect so it's really a matter of being able to look at the batter and know when it's ready and this is just something that comes with time. I don't generally make Italians so you might consider trying a French recipe. People swear that Italians are easier but I have always had better luck using a French meringue recipe and I think that the overall product they produce has better texture. The ratio I normally use follows:

Almond = 1.15xEW
P sug = 1.65xEW
Gran sug = .8xEW
EW is egg weight in grams so if you wanted to make a normal size batch 70 g Will typically do 12 to 16 completed cookies. So with that amount:

Ew=70g
A= 1.15 x 70 = 80.5g
PS = 1.65 X 70 = 115.5g
GS = .8 x 70 = 56g

Don't worry about the decimal points, 1 g either way will not make a difference. Also, some mac tips:

- I never age my eggs but I do try to set them out about half an hour before i need them
- yes silpats are better
- I always use a pinch of cream of tartar although I never measure it but if I did it would be around 1/8t per 70-100 grams of egg
- I bake at 315-325 for 12-14
- try not to split your batches to make more then one color of batter at first ... this can be tricky to do ... are usually just make separate multiple batches 
- I use extract only when necessary and I color my better primarily by adding color to the meringue while it's whipping. I may end up adding a little bit more when I'm folding if it's getting lighter than I wanted But I try to avoid coloring during the folding stage because it can lead to Overmixing if your batter is ready but your color is not mixed all the way through.

I promise that will be most important thing here is that two/three minute break during folding. It's essential and most people don't do it. As far as red colored batter goes I typically use a combination of 3 of Wilton's red gels... the Christmas red(25%), red red(25%), and red no taste (50%). There's a easier way to get really good red shells but it will change your flavor a little bit. Wilton makes a red velvet emulsion that already has color in it. If you're OK with having red velvet flavored shells using that generally doesn't require me to add any extra coloring gel, or if I do have to add any extra gel it's a minimal amount. For this I would just use the "red red" gel. Americolor red will work better than all of the Wilton products but it's harder to find. Good luck! My email is:

[email protected]

feel free to email me if you have any other questions and I hope this helps.


----------



## jtbosslady101

" BEEN TRYING TO FIND THE ONE PERSON WHO CAN TRULY HELP ME!" ... ok so I'm just a full time working mother that loves to bake for myself or gatherings, not to sell fornit takes the joy out of baking for me personally.... FRench macarons are my favorite cookie in the world and can not seem to get them right I'm on my 8th attempt each time getting closer..... I love your tip about the flavoring bc I too believe it does something to the batter that creates it to be just not right so the whole leaving the flavoring our unless needed is also something I discovered. Plus the flavor should come from your filling anyhow! Your tips are amazing and I'm going to put them to good use. The world will hear my cry when I get these puppies right...... hope you don't mind if I also email you regarding these pesky little things! Awesome advice! .....



awwburreee said:


> Hey I've been running a macaron business for three years now and I can tell you exactly what you're doing wrong. You're losing too much of the air in the batter and after looking at your recipe it's from one of two things. First of all the amount of sugar adding into your Italian meringue is extremely low. Back down on your powdered sugar a little bit, like say around 30 g, and increase your sugar in your syrup by 30 g. This will add more strength to your meringue and by doing that it will be harder to lose air from the meringue. If you do that and it doesn't work then you're over folding your batter. The main problem people get into when they're trying to get a correct batter consistency is that because the batter needs to be used and piped quickly to prevent deflation they over fold accidentally when trying to get to the ribbon/lava stage. Typically what I do is stop when I think I'm almost there but before it's perfect. At that point I step away from my batter, go outside and smoke have a cigarette or something to kill a couple of minutes and then go back and see if my batter is making ribbons/lava. This short pause allows your batter to settle and for you to get a really good look at where you're better actually is in the folding process. Generally when I go back for my two minute break it's perfect. If you keep folding until it looks right you've probably gone just a tiny bit too far and that's why the tops of your shells are paper thin. Being able to correctly judge better done this is absolutely the most difficult part of this entire process. Don't waste your money on classes this is just something that comes from experience, the more you do it the easier it will get. In a class you're going to be using different products, different machines, different room temperature and humidity ect. All of these variables change when you're in your house with your room temperature and your oven and your equipment ect so it's really a matter of being able to look at the batter and know when it's ready and this is just something that comes with time. I don't generally make Italians so you might consider trying a French recipe. People swear that Italians are easier but I have always had better luck using a French meringue recipe and I think that the overall product they produce has better texture. The ratio I normally use follows:
> 
> Almond = 1.15xEW
> P sug = 1.65xEW
> Gran sug = .8xEW
> EW is egg weight in grams so if you wanted to make a normal size batch 70 g Will typically do 12 to 16 completed cookies. So with that amount:
> 
> Ew=70g
> A= 1.15 x 70 = 80.5g
> PS = 1.65 X 70 = 115.5g
> GS = .8 x 70 = 56g
> 
> Don't worry about the decimal points, 1 g either way will not make a difference. Also, some mac tips:
> 
> - I never age my eggs but I do try to set them out about half an hour before i need them
> - yes silpats are better
> - I always use a pinch of cream of tartar although I never measure it but if I did it would be around 1/8t per 70-100 grams of egg
> - I bake at 315-325 for 12-14
> - try not to split your batches to make more then one color of batter at first ... this can be tricky to do ... are usually just make separate multiple batches
> - I use extract only when necessary and I color my better primarily by adding color to the meringue while it's whipping. I may end up adding a little bit more when I'm folding if it's getting lighter than I wanted But I try to avoid coloring during the folding stage because it can lead to Overmixing if your batter is ready but your color is not mixed all the way through.
> 
> I promise that will be most important thing here is that two/three minute break during folding. It's essential and most people don't do it. As far as red colored batter goes I typically use a combination of 3 of Wilton's red gels... the Christmas red(25%), red red(25%), and red no taste (50%). There's a easier way to get really good red shells but it will change your flavor a little bit. Wilton makes a red velvet emulsion that already has color in it. If you're OK with having red velvet flavored shells using that generally doesn't require me to add any extra coloring gel, or if I do have to add any extra gel it's a minimal amount. For this I would just use the "red red" gel. Americolor red will work better than all of the Wilton products but it's harder to find. Good luck! My email is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> feel free to email me if you have any other questions and I hope this helps.


----------

